

Bursts: The Hidden Pattern Behind Everything We Do - csbartus
http://barabasi.com/bursts/

======
csbartus
"Think of yourself as a dreaming robot on autopilot" -- we are such easily
predictable, says Albert-László Barabási the author of Linked in his new book.

Since Linked Barabási founded the science of objectively understanding and
measuring people, humanity.

According to his research and new book our whereabouts can be predicted with a
... 93% accuracy from the digital path we leave in modern networks.

No wonder he states "It is tempting to see life as a crusade against
randomness".

The last century, of the self, was driven by Freud’s theories and ended up
with the lifestyle business — the full control of our desires, of the
collective unconscious.

This century starts with the control of behavior, the control of the
collective conscious represented by the Internet and all afferent networks.

This way, today hackers become responsible with creating and sustaining,
spreading a Healthy Internet and Network Culture teaching humanity how to stay
transparent on the net and in the same time use its advantages.

